# Aquatic frogs/toads !!!



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

In my new job were selling what are called aquatic frogs, tho i don't no much about them myself, there sizes ect ect, ive just been told that they eat smaller fish, when weve got them in a tank with silvertip tetras :? tryed looking on the net, but carn't find them, a friend also told me they wern't frogs but toads :? anyways as for the description, cute little albino frogs that don't come outa the water


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

I had one once, called him Lardy-arse, it grew really, really quickly and ate anything fishfood, crickets, locust, various bugs. He got so big he outgrew the tank and was Lardy-no-mates 'cause he ate them all. I took him to my local aquatic/reptile centre for them to look after when I moved, but he escaped and was never seen again.  
Bloody ugly, but fun to watch!


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

lmao i'll keep that one in mind for when customers ask me for advice :wink: :lol: i want one myself, but my reedfish will eat them


----------

